# treeless easytrek saddles



## PonyIAmNotFood (18 January 2014)

Hi, anyone got one of these? What are they like? The ad says italian leather but it seems too cheap to be true? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shysmum (18 January 2014)

Barge pole !


----------



## Abbeygale (18 January 2014)

As a general rule, if a treeless saddle seems to cheap to be true, then don't believe it!  They may have possible mis-spelled the middle of the word Italian, and actually meant to put Indian.... Easy mistake to make


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (18 January 2014)

Ha oki doke, avoided! Seen a freemax that looks nice and is close by so I can check it out, any comments on those? Online reviews seem good.


----------



## PStarfish (19 January 2014)

curio said:



			id agree i bought one sent it straight back
		
Click to expand...

I did too. Stiff, cheap leather. Looked awful. Didn't even get on ponies back!!


----------



## Brightbay (19 January 2014)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			Ha oki doke, avoided! Seen a freemax that looks nice and is close by so I can check it out, any comments on those? Online reviews seem good.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the Copperbeech are the best of the cheapy ones.  Libra are OK too.  All the others are not great.  Don't just google "X saddle" - google "x saddle problems"  That's when you find the real reviews


----------



## Shysmum (19 January 2014)

I tried a Copperbeach, and it seemed to attempt to "fold in half" whilst riding -  after much searching, I adore my Barefoot Cheyenne.  Libra are also a good make.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (19 January 2014)

Another vote for Barefoot, love my Cherokee. Heather Moffett recommends Barefoot saddles to people who can't afford hers!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (19 January 2014)

Thank you  I'm holding out for a bargain. May have found a solution for £300 which seems a good deal, wrong colour but having looked around that does seem bargainous!


----------



## crazyhorse37 (19 January 2014)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			Ha oki doke, avoided! Seen a freemax that looks nice and is close by so I can check it out, any comments on those? Online reviews seem good.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't tried a freemax but they are apparently related to the more expensive freeform, which I am trying at the moment.  Saddle itself seems ok, but having real issues with pressure distribution.  Have tried a few different treeless pads and the grease mark after is always everywhere I wasn't sitting!  i.e. heavy pressure in the shape of my behind and thighs and absolutely none of the pressure distributed elsewhere.  I do have a difficult mare but still, seems wrong to me.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Your comment is a little unfair,  you clearly have not seen one of these saddles in the flesh! How about take a look first before you make judgment! These are beautifully made saddles with soft supple leather. 


http://www.easytreksaddles.co.uk/ourshop/cat_332276-TREELESS-SADDLES.html


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

Plenty of Indian leather is soft and supple that does not mean it is any good or of the quality the OP is looking for. 

There are a lot of colourful saddles on eBay at the moment which are in the Freemax style and being sold as that name but which almost certainly are not Freemax.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

I appreciate that comment, but you are missing the point that Easytrek saddles are not indian leather. I appreciate there are a lot of cheap indian made copies of Freemax on ebay, however I can't quite see what this has to do with your comments of the Easytrek saddle. 
Easytrek are a UK trademarked company and the main parts of the saddle are manufactured in Hereford and Worcester. Easytrek is based in Monmouthshire Wales. Leather is sourced from italy. They are a good quality middle range saddle. They are not in the quality bracket of Heather Moffat at £2,000 a pop but they are also not in the same quality bracket as the cheap indian made copies on ebay.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (16 March 2015)

I ended up with a HM FlexEE anyway - this thread is from Jan last year


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

My comments about fake Freemax saddles has nothing to do with my comments on Easytrek saddles which is why it is a separate paragraph. It was a comment to the OP. 

I have no idea of anything about Easytrek saddles only that others on this thread seem to think they are not so good. My comment on the leather was in response to your comment about it being soft and supple. Plenty of leather is soft and supple, including some Indian leather. Soft and supple, as a selling point, says nothing about the quality of the leather. In fact I have found new good quality English leather to be stiff and need breaking in! I feel the term Italian leather is misleading too, generally Italian leather is top quality not just meaning sourced from Italy. That leather could be from anywhere. I am not saying Easytrek saddles are not a useful product in their own right for someone looking for what they are, but you obviously have something to do with selling them and I object to you posting on here or anywhere TBH for the purposes of misleading people.


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			I ended up with a HM FlexEE anyway - this thread is from Jan last year 

Click to expand...


Glad you got something sorted out. Sorry I did not notice the date. Someone dragging it up purely to advertise their product then.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

It is by the same token also misleading of people to infer that a particular saddle is not a good saddle if they have not physically seen one or tried one. How possibly can someone comment or make judgement on something they have heard on the grapevine from another who has made a judgement on something they haven't even seen or tried. That is my point.


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			It is by the same token also misleading of people to infer that a particular saddle is not a good saddle if they have not physically seen one or tried one. How possibly can someone comment or make judgement on something they have heard on the grapevine from another who has made a judgement on something they haven't even seen or tried. That is my point.
		
Click to expand...


It is a public discussion forum, people will put their opinions. I can have an opinion without having seen a product. Someone such as yourself posting to advertise their product (not allowed on this forum by the way) and mislead people with the wording used in their adverts can expect people to argue against them. If you do not want people to slate your product then make a better product or advertise the one you have accurately instead of trying to make it sound better than it is. If adverts did not mislead, people would have no need to post on internet forums asking for opinions but since nobody can trust anything advertised they do post and they will get opinions from those who have bought the product believing the hype and been disapppointed and also those who have seen or heard about the product, as well as any happy buyers. That is how forums work.


----------



## Shady (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			Your comment is a little unfair,  you clearly have not seen one of these saddles in the flesh! How about take a look first before you make judgment! These are beautifully made saddles with soft supple leather. 


http://www.easytreksaddles.co.uk/ourshop/cat_332276-TREELESS-SADDLES.html

Click to expand...

that's a fair comment however you are not actually saying that you own and ride in one of these saddles  just that they are well made and quite honestly you sound like a salesman in which case i would say to you that i would not buy one of your saddles as you only have  a mobile number on your website which is unprofessional and does not inspire me with confidence in the product. i also resent you toting your product here


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Firefly9410 said:



			It is a public discussion forum, people will put their opinions. I can have an opinion without having seen a product. Someone such as yourself posting to advertise their product (not allowed on this forum by the way) and mislead people with the wording used in their adverts can expect people to argue against them. If you do not want people to slate your product then make a better product or advertise the one you have accurately instead of trying to make it sound better than it is. If adverts did not mislead, people would have no need to post on internet forums asking for opinions but since nobody can trust anything advertised they do post and they will get opinions from those who have bought the product believing the hype and been disapppointed and also those who have seen or heard about the product, as well as any happy buyers. That is how forums work.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure majority will agree what a worthless opinion it is when you haven't actually seen a product or used it. That kind of opinion counts for nothing!


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Of course I own and ride in one of these saddles, and think they are great, hence why I commented on the post and wanted to try to educate people who leave comments of opinion on something they have never seen or used. Hitting head against brick wall springs to mind!


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			Of course I own and ride in one of these saddles, and think they are great, hence why I commented on the post and wanted to try to educate people who leave comments of opinion on something they have never seen or used. Hitting head against brick wall springs to mind!
		
Click to expand...


Advertising your product and trying now to cover your back is what springs to my mind!


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

What springs to mind for me is opinionated person with no experience of a product. Too much opinion and no fact! 
I am sure everyone will agree it is not about the price you pay for a saddle. What is paramount is whether it fits correctly. You can pay £2,000 for a heather moffat and it doesn't fit. You can shim it all you like and bulk it out with different pads to try to make it fit because you like the name and want to say you have one, but really whats the point in that! A saddle has to fit correctly and if you pay £350 for a middle range Easytrek saddle and it fits and is comfortable and well made why should you not state that. So that is what I am doing. And just because I have stated my opinion, in your opinion that means I sell Easytrek saddles! So does that mean all the other people on this forum with good things to say about Easytrek saddles all sell Easytrek saddles - how very silly! 
You have a lot to say about Freemax saddles in your previous replies, does that mean you sell Freemax saddles? 
Leave it here I think! Let others who have physically seen and tried the saddles to have an opinion.


----------



## Firefly9410 (16 March 2015)

No I do not sell anything. I used to own a Freemax and it was lovely, which I did not actually mention earlier. The OP of this thread was thinking of buying one and I warned her away from the fakes. Hardly promoting them, unlike your posts for Easytrek.

Everyone has opinions. I have no problem with Easytrek saddles, my problem is with the wording used in the adverts which is designed to deliberately mislead the potential buyer as to the quality of the product. 

My second problem is you. One of my pet hates is people using forums for advertising. I reported you earlier, with any luck you will be banned soon.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Likewise I reported you earlier too. My pet hate is an opinion from someone who has no fact! What a worthless opinion to have on a site!


----------



## kez81 (16 March 2015)

Well I am a but of a treeless nut! I
have tried
 Easytrek
Trekker
Barefoot 
Copper beech
Libra
Freeform
Ghost
Heather Moffett FlexEe ,Vogue and ,phoenix
Torsion
Lamfelle
Dartmoor Treefree
And Solution treeless saddles on Arabs, cobs and Dartmoor ponies all with varying degrees of success over the years. If anyone would like to know which I rate and which I don't feel free to pm me!


----------



## shetland pony (16 March 2015)

I joined to give my opinion on these saddles, but have been lurking for a long time!
I have the one that looks like a real saddle with 'sheepskin' underneath. 
I couldn't sent it back as I left it too late. I didn't put it on a horse and wouldn't recommend anyone to. It is currently sat under my stairs, and I had wondered about pulling it apart to see what the inside is like, but not sure yet.
I don't know what the official definition of treeless is but im pretty sure this doesn't go near it.
it seams to flex quite easily in the middle (across the seat) and I would be worried it would dig into the horse as well as offer less support to the rider.
I have not been able to find out how you adjust the width of it as I can't get it to flex, and it doesn't fit to the horse like other treeless saddles I've seen.
the leather is very thin, and yes it is soft and supple but feels more like the stuff cheap shoes are made from than a hard wearing saddle.
Across the skirt the leather is 'wrinkled' like it isn't pulled taught into the right shape.
The fluff underneath feels like a dog blanket rather than sheepskin. 
Also if you shake it somthing rattles and  I don't think its the stirrup bars. I sat on it on the sofa and not sure I would last a lesson on it, I have sat on a worse sadde once at a riding school which was probably much older than me and it was falling apart and has holes in, but I don't think it's any worse than the uncomfortable ones you get at a riding school, but it's definitely worse than a lot of them. 
All the girth straps are attatched to the same point.
overall poor quality might be better than the cheap ones off ebay if it flexed at all, but I can't get it to, and have never seen a cheap ebay one in person, ridiculously overpriced.
Company very quick to repond to me and had excellent customer service when I was looking to buy, but a few months ago I sent an email asking how you adjust the width and to tell them I was disappointed with the quality for the price (I didn't go into much detail as wanted to know if the saddles actually adjusted) and am still waiting for a reply as they seem to have ignored me. I haven't tried any of their other saddes.
Not a good saddle in my opinion, I have a robinsons treeless which is good quality even though I find the stirrups too far back and not very supportive as too roomy but probably a bit too big and I'm not used to it. Have rode in a barefoot and found that very similar in design to to the robinsons requisite one but better quality materials, but I don't think the robinsons one is poor quality. 
Sorry for the very long post and hello hho!


----------



## Shady (16 March 2015)

an excellent and concise response Shetland Pony  ,i'm sure Aston will be most disappointed and go and advertise elsewhere !
welcome to the forum, lovely to have you here, i look forward to your future posts. xxx


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (16 March 2015)

Very informative Shetland Pony, though I'm not looking now, that will stay with me for future purchases. Thanks for the write up. I was looking for a Robinsons one second hand last year as I used to work there and remember them being quite good quality and good copies of the 'main brands'. Can't find them second hand though!


----------



## Jo1987 (16 March 2015)

I hope Aston is not a salesperson for Easytrek as they have not made them look good at all. I had one second hand in a job lot but certainly wouldn't want to use it on my horse - far too floppy, pads on the underside were so soft they would be useless to provide any spine relief. Pommel and cantle inserts were also very unforgiving.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 March 2015)

I've tried Barefoot, Freeform, Libra Trec, Tree-Free Exmoor, Heather Moffat Phoenix and Vogue, and HM FlexEE.

Barefoot: have been highly recommended to me by Endurance friend who loves them. I just can't get on with them, would love to love them, but find it impossible to get the bleddi things to fit either me or the horse at the same time! Size 1 is too small for me and OK for horse, size 2 is just OK for me but way too big for my short-backed cob!!! Have tried the Cheyenne (no knee rolls, hated it, wasn't confident to canter in it); Cherokee (tried both size 1 and 2. Size 1 fitted but a bit too small, but would have been OK'ish - but I sold the saddle as needed the money!. Size 2 way too big for horse and me). Barefoot Lexington, bought secondhand, size 2. VERY deep seat, too deep TBH, OK'ish on Welsh D mare but not trad cob, who hated it and it dropped down in front too much. So basically I've given up on Barefoots. They're very good saddles and a lot of research has gone into their design, so a huge pity.

Freeform. Lovely and comfy, but TOO comfy TBH coz got lower back pain after about an hours riding as no support; also suspected there wasn't enough support for the horse as could see stirrup bar indents after horse had sweated up underneath. Sold it on e-bay!

Libra Trec: I've got a leather one, bought 2nd hand. OK'ish, good starter saddle. 

HM Vogue & Phoenix. Tried these two, hadn't tried treeless before so bearing that in mind. Preferred the Phoenix (more expensive, typical!). Rode in them for about an hour each, could hardly walk for the rest of the week!!! Could probably have made them work, may try again now I'm used to treeless.

HM FlexEE. I've got the original gullet-free version. Came highly recommended, but I find the constant shimming and faffing you have to do to get a good fit is a PITA. So selling this one probably!

Exmoor Tree-Free. What I've got now, and luvvit. I had one on trial first, found the people (Johan and Andrea) very helpful, knowledgeable, and not at all pushy. They are based in South Devon which is fairly local to me, so an additional plus point. They are Master Saddlers and put their expertise into developing these saddles. My Endurance friend tried it and loved it, and was satisfied that it supports the horse adequately, her words were that she'd be "happy to do the Golden Horseshoe in it". The Exmoor has the knee rolls, the Dartmoor version hasn't. With later versions you can change the position of the stirrup bars and the girth which is a huge plus. I cannot sing the praise of this saddle enough! Sorry, probably advertising!

Hope this helps.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Hi my point exactly. There is no point paying £2,000 for a Heather Moffatt if you have to shim it every which way to make it fit just so you can say you have one. At the end of the day it does not matter about the price you pay for a saddle, it is whether the saddle fits the horse! A saddle does not have to be expensive to fit correctly. And no just because you comment and say positive stuff about a saddle you should not be scared of certain other members - not to mention any names! from accusing you of working for that brand, because that's just silly! I stand by the Easytrek and love it, that's my opinion, I haven't tried the Exmoor tree free but sounds good!


----------



## shetland pony (16 March 2015)

I think the idea of shims is to make minor adjustments, making the balance of the saddle correct, like you would use flocking in a treed saddle, or for example the wintec saddles have the easy change inserts for this purpose, another use for shims is to fill in muscle wastage until it builds up or adjust the saddle for the horses changing conditions over seasons. I think if you are having to use excessive amounts of pads and shims with any saddle then it needs adjusting/Changing. Please correct me if I am wrong as I'm not 100% sure.

If the Easytrek saddles work for you and your horses and you are happy and comfortable then I am very pleased, however this thread was started for opinions of these saddles and as I own one of them I decided to post my opinion, and if it is beneficial  to anybody then that's why I posted it. It is only my opinion and personal experiences, and as I stated in my original post I only own the one model. Anybody reading this thread would have to decide whether to purchase based on a collection of experiences and from this thread there seem  to be more negative than positive. 
I defiantly don't  believe in purchasing a product and paying for the brand, as there are certainly lots of high price brands not worth the money, but looking at value for money I don't  think there's much in the Easytrek but in the brand name there is a reputation and Heather Moffat as a brand seem to have built up decent one, as have quite a few of the brands mentioned on this thread.

I will let you know if Easytrek ever get back to me on how to adjust my saddle, as I would have thought a good reputable brand (like your experiences with Easytrek) would want to sort out any issues with customers quickly, (as other saddle brands and company's have before).


----------



## Kallibear (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			Hi my point exactly. There is no point paying £2,000 for a Heather Moffatt if you have to shim it every which way to make it fit just so you can say you have one. At the end of the day it does not matter about the price you pay for a saddle, it is whether the saddle fits the horse! A saddle does not have to be expensive to fit correctly. And no just because you comment and say positive stuff about a saddle you should not be scared of certain other members - not to mention any names! from accusing you of working for that brand, because that's just silly! I stand by the Easytrek and love it, that's my opinion, I haven't tried the Exmoor tree free but sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

The Flexee costs less than an Easytrek...... (well it did until heather started messing about with them yet again then discontinued them).

I've had many treeless saddles. I had an Easytrek.  I'll lend anyone my bargepole. They can use it on all the cheap Indian-made saddles of similar quality to the Easytrek.


----------



## fathorselover (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			It is by the same token also misleading of people to infer that a particular saddle is not a good saddle if they have not physically seen one or tried one. How possibly can someone comment or make judgement on something they have heard on the grapevine from another who has made a judgement on something they haven't even seen or tried. That is my point.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I feel the need to stick my oar in here- I bought one of these saddles once, it was utter c**p and you cant say anything good about it. The panels weren't even, one was about an inch thicker than the other. I have tried many treeless saddles before, this was by far the worst. I didnt even try it on my horse.


----------



## aston (16 March 2015)

Why don't you ring the tel no on the website ?


----------



## shetland pony (16 March 2015)

If that's at me, I think it is better to have communications such as this in writing, from my first email there would have been no problem for them to reply and tell me instructions, apologise for any disappointment and leave a phone number in the email for me to make further contact if I am still having problems.
They were more than happy to do that when I wanted to buy (think I waited less than 24 hours), I would rather they just sent instructions and acknowledged my email.


----------



## Shady (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			Why don't you ring the tel no on the website ?
		
Click to expand...

great except it's a mobile number charging between 32p and 40p a minute, charming.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 March 2015)

aston said:



			Why don't you ring the tel no on the website ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you absolutely certain you are nothing to do with them? This is the second thread today with new or lurking posters raving about Easytrek saddles in a very odd way. 

I wouldnt touch one with someone elses bargepole having read those posts, so I if you do work for them or are associated with them, then its right royally backfired :lol:


----------



## aston (17 March 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Are you absolutely certain you are nothing to do with them? This is the second thread today with new or lurking posters raving about Easytrek saddles in a very odd way. 

I wouldnt touch one with someone elses bargepole having read those posts, so I if you do work for them or are associated with them, then its right royally backfired :lol:
		
Click to expand...




So because I saw a thread and wanted to give my opinion of an Easytrek saddle means I work for them.??? That must mean that everyone raving about any other brand of saddle must work for them - crazy! 
I have a genuine Easytrek saddle with serial numbers clearly marked on the girth guards, not a cheap indian fake version. My saddle is a perfect fit for my 15.2 hunter, the leather is lovely and the saddle I find is extremely comfy. 
Like I have always said from word go, my real point here is that it does not matter how much you pay for a saddle, what is paramount is that it fits the horse without the use of risers and shims. If you have to do this you have defeated the object in my opinion. It just seems a little snooty to slag off more affordable brands if for some they work for their horse and are a perfect fit. The reality is we don't all have £2,000 to spend on a saddle!
That's my opinion


----------



## shetland pony (17 March 2015)

Aston, do you mind me asking which of their saddles you own?


----------



## shetland pony (17 March 2015)

Aston, do you mind me asking which of their saddles you own?


----------



## aston (17 March 2015)

The classic one.


----------



## shetland pony (17 March 2015)

Do you find it stays rigid like a treed saddle? Can you adjust the width on yours easily?


----------



## aston (17 March 2015)

My horse is broad shouldered. I could never get a treed to fit without slipping. The Classic pommel arch can be widened or made narrower to suit. Best way is to lay the saddle on carpet with the arch upwards and press down with your weight on the arch, it will widen. Once mine was set right i never had to change it again as I only have the 1 horse. I don't find the saddle rigid at all, the cantle will flex in and out. The saddle fits around my unusual shaped monster great.


----------



## mynutmeg (17 March 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I've tried Barefoot, Freeform, Libra Trec, Tree-Free Exmoor, Heather Moffat Phoenix and Vogue, and HM FlexEE.

Barefoot: have been highly recommended to me by Endurance friend who loves them. I just can't get on with them, would love to love them, but find it impossible to get the bleddi things to fit either me or the horse at the same time! Size 1 is too small for me and OK for horse, size 2 is just OK for me but way too big for my short-backed cob!!! Have tried the Cheyenne (no knee rolls, hated it, wasn't confident to canter in it); Cherokee (tried both size 1 and 2. Size 1 fitted but a bit too small, but would have been OK'ish - but I sold the saddle as needed the money!. Size 2 way too big for horse and me). Barefoot Lexington, bought secondhand, size 2. VERY deep seat, too deep TBH, OK'ish on Welsh D mare but not trad cob, who hated it and it dropped down in front too much. So basically I've given up on Barefoots. They're very good saddles and a lot of research has gone into their design, so a huge pity.

Freeform. Lovely and comfy, but TOO comfy TBH coz got lower back pain after about an hours riding as no support; also suspected there wasn't enough support for the horse as could see stirrup bar indents after horse had sweated up underneath. Sold it on e-bay!

Libra Trec: I've got a leather one, bought 2nd hand. OK'ish, good starter saddle. 

HM Vogue & Phoenix. Tried these two, hadn't tried treeless before so bearing that in mind. Preferred the Phoenix (more expensive, typical!). Rode in them for about an hour each, could hardly walk for the rest of the week!!! Could probably have made them work, may try again now I'm used to treeless.

HM FlexEE. I've got the original gullet-free version. Came highly recommended, but I find the constant shimming and faffing you have to do to get a good fit is a PITA. So selling this one probably!

Exmoor Tree-Free. What I've got now, and luvvit. I had one on trial first, found the people (Johan and Andrea) very helpful, knowledgeable, and not at all pushy. They are based in South Devon which is fairly local to me, so an additional plus point. They are Master Saddlers and put their expertise into developing these saddles. My Endurance friend tried it and loved it, and was satisfied that it supports the horse adequately, her words were that she'd be "happy to do the Golden Horseshoe in it". The Exmoor has the knee rolls, the Dartmoor version hasn't. With later versions you can change the position of the stirrup bars and the girth which is a huge plus. I cannot sing the praise of this saddle enough! Sorry, probably advertising!

Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

Second the Tree-Free, I have a second hand dartmoor and love it - it's so comfortable, it's obvious by the sweat marks that it gives good spinal protection to my horse & she's happy in it. I'm also not the smallest of riders and with the proper pad have no problems at all even tho I'm above maximum weight for many of the treeless brands


----------



## Firefly9410 (17 March 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Are you absolutely certain you are nothing to do with them? This is the second thread today with new or lurking posters raving about Easytrek saddles in a very odd way. 

I wouldnt touch one with someone elses bargepole having read those posts, so I if you do work for them or are associated with them, then its right royally backfired :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Just check out astons posting history. It is obvious they are an eBay seller for easytrek saddles and huntmaster clippers.


----------



## sbloom (18 March 2015)

It doesn't matter how much you pay for a saddle in theory.  However, to use decent safe materials, the ones you can see and the ones you can't, costs a certain amount.  The sub £300 synthetics and sub £500 leather saddles are going to struggle to be able to use decent materials, those needed to do the job properly.  Too many horror stories of what is inside these saddles, treed or treeless.  I'm by no means saying that every new saddle under those price points will be cr*p but it's something to bear in mind.  And for a decent bench made English leather saddle you're looking at substantially more.


----------



## Shady (18 March 2015)

aston said:



			My horse is broad shouldered. I could never get a treed to fit without slipping. The Classic pommel arch can be widened or made narrower to suit. Best way is to lay the saddle on carpet with the arch upwards and press down with your weight on the arch, it will widen. Once mine was set right i never had to change it again as I only have the 1 horse. I don't find the saddle rigid at all, the cantle will flex in and out. The saddle fits around my unusual shaped monster great.
		
Click to expand...

Shetland pony, if you are reading this please do yourself a favour  and throw that saddle in the bin or if you paid by paypal try and get a refund, i have never read such nonsense in my life, who ever  heard of adjusting a saddle this way, it's totally ridiculous.
Aston, you are obviously connected to Easytrek and have avoided admitting to that like a slippery politician, i am now going to do as Firefly has done and report you.


----------



## ester (18 March 2015)

Or send it to sbloom/cremedemonthe to take apart and assess


----------



## ester (18 March 2015)

The leather on the website does look very soft- not what I would want on a saddle to last at all.


----------



## shetland pony (18 March 2015)

Okay,  I have managed to adjust the saddle by kneeling on the pommel, there is no way to know (and is very hard to) make sure it adjusts evenly, so that is the same width each side of the horse, sometimes it moves a few millimeters and sometimes a few centimetres, I can imagine it being a very repetitive trial and error procedure to get it to fit, because you would often end up making it either too narrow or wide.
It would be impossible to try and use it on 2 horses due to this adjustment process. I can't get it to be even and would be very worried about the damage it would cause being uneven, to both horse and rider, which could then cause problems when the rider rode other horses.
When you make it narrower the channel also becomes very narrow and so would press on the spine.
Also as it widens with weight on the pommel there would be quite a significant chance of the is happening when riding, even if slowly which would then make the saddle too wide and lead to a whole range of problems.

I emailed Easytrek yesterday with a different email and they replied! I only asked how to adjust it and you do lean on the pommel. It has 'a high strength spring steel bendable arch', any saddlers heard of something like this before? Sounds to me like a posh way of saying a bit of metal holds the shape. Also on their website it says this saddle has no hard components, surely steel is a hard component?? Also the cantle is solid to give it shape which is another solid component.


----------



## aston (19 March 2015)

shetland pony said:



			Okay,  I have managed to adjust the saddle by kneeling on the pommel, there is no way to know (and is very hard to) make sure it adjusts evenly, so that is the same width each side of the horse, sometimes it moves a few millimeters and sometimes a few centimetres, I can imagine it being a very repetitive trial and error procedure to get it to fit, because you would often end up making it either too narrow or wide.
It would be impossible to try and use it on 2 horses due to this adjustment process. I can't get it to be even and would be very worried about the damage it would cause being uneven, to both horse and rider, which could then cause problems when the rider rode other horses.
When you make it narrower the channel also becomes very narrow and so would press on the spine.
Also as it widens with weight on the pommel there would be quite a significant chance of the is happening when riding, even if slowly which would then make the saddle too wide and lead to a whole range of problems.

I emailed Easytrek yesterday with a different email and they replied! I only asked how to adjust it and you do lean on the pommel. It has 'a high strength spring steel bendable arch', any saddlers heard of something like this before? Sounds to me like a posh way of saying a bit of metal holds the shape. Also on their website it says this saddle has no hard components, surely steel is a hard component?? Also the cantle is solid to give it shape which is another solid component.
		
Click to expand...



Hi no that's not right, the cantles are soft PU foam. Not hard? Sounds like you haven't got a genuine Easytrek, has yours got a serial number? they have been subject to copies in the past. Mine has 2 serial numbers on it, and the cantle is definitely soft. It is a well made saddle in my opinion. The pommel could never bend out whilst riding because you sit in the saddle seat not the on the pommel, that just isn't possible. Also with regards to the bendable steel arch. Freemax and as far as i am aware nearly all the treeless saddles have either a metal pommel arch "wither iron arch"  (or as "shetland pony" says it "posh way of saying bit of metal" ) or they have hard fibreglass pommel inserts. That part of the saddle has to be rigid otherwise there would be no structure? you would be riding on a parelli pad otherwise! I had an old barefoot before i had the easytrek. The reason i changed was because the fibreglass pinched my boys withers when he put on weight and the bendable arch works for me because I can adjust it for the different fat and thinner seasons.


----------



## shetland pony (19 March 2015)

aston said:



			Hi no that's not right, the cantles are soft PU foam. Not hard? Sounds like you haven't got a genuine Easytrek, has yours got a serial number? they have been subject to copies in the past. Mine has 2 serial numbers on it, and the cantle is definitely soft. It is a well made saddle in my opinion. The pommel could never bend out whilst riding because you sit in the saddle seat not the on the pommel, that just isn't possible. Also with regards to the bendable steel arch. Freemax and as far as i am aware nearly all the treeless saddles have either a metal pommel arch "wither iron arch"  (or as "shetland pony" says it "posh way of saying bit of metal" ) or they have hard fibreglass pommel inserts. That part of the saddle has to be rigid otherwise there would be no structure? you would be riding on a parelli pad otherwise! I had an old barefoot before i had the easytrek. The reason i changed was because the fibreglass pinched my boys withers when he put on weight and the bendable arch works for me because I can adjust it for the different fat and thinner seasons.
		
Click to expand...

From the back of the cantle? Like you were stood behind the horse? Is yours soft, as mine won't flex at all and sounds quite solid when you knock it?

I doubt mine is fake as I ordered it direct from them. It has a 2 diget then 1 then 2, stamped on the near side girth, and stamped on the nearside buckle guard with Easytrek. No stamps or marks anywhere else.

Sorry,  I'd  never heard of them having bendable arches before. What I meant by it adjusting is when you tack up and things you are constantly holding the saddle at the pommel and moving the saddle, also if you have young or difficult horses you might grab the pommel in an emergency, and more so with young or unbalanced riders who frequently lean on the pommel when they lose their balance, maybe it holds its shape better than I thought. My problem was them saying no hard components, which there are.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 March 2015)

Barefoot saddles most certainly can be used without the fibreglass arch. BF sell stuffing in a material case that you can put in instead of the fibreglass. 

I often work with metal and the idea of repeatedly adjusting the steel front arch on the ET saddles fills me with dread due to the increased likelihood of metal fatigue. I also wouldn't want to adjust it without being able to see that the arch is symmetrical, which you can't do when it's enclosed in a saddle.


----------



## shetland pony (19 March 2015)

I found it was hard to adjust the first time and had to put all my weight on it but is now quite easy like the metal is 'softer'.  That's what I was worried about it not being symmetrical and the damage it would cause, I can make mine quite narrow one side and then wide the other, obviously you would notice to that extent but a smaller difference Could go unnoticed.


----------



## Shady (19 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			Barefoot saddles most certainly can be used without the fibreglass arch. BF sell stuffing in a material case that you can put in instead of the fibreglass. 

I often work with metal and the idea of repeatedly adjusting the steel front arch on the ET saddles fills me with dread due to the increased likelihood of metal fatigue. I also wouldn't want to adjust it without being able to see that the arch is symmetrical, which you can't do when it's enclosed in a saddle.
		
Click to expand...

 my thoughts exactly  Faracat, it is just ridiculous to think  that this is an acceptable way of adjusting a saddle and the fact that it is meatal fills me with horror.
i also find it interesting that after weeks or months of being ignored by Easytrek they are now suddenly responding, is it only me that see's a connection to this post? 
Shetland pony... ask for a refund and buy a Barefoot, it's in a similar price bracket, also you can find them on german ebay second hand


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 March 2015)

Yep it is horrific.

I can break a steel bar in two by putting one end in a vice and repeatedly bending it backwards and forwards until it fractures. It's surprising how few bends are required and yes, it does get easier, which makes me worry that the bar inside SP's saddle is starting to fatigue.


----------



## shetland pony (19 March 2015)

Shady said:



			my thoughts exactly  Faracat, it is just ridiculous to think  that this is an acceptable way of adjusting a saddle and the fact that it is meatal fills me with horror.
i also find it interesting that after weeks or months of being ignored by Easytrek they are now suddenly responding, is it only me that see's a connection to this post? 
Shetland pony... ask for a refund and buy a Barefoot, it's in a similar price bracket, also you can find them on german ebay second hand
		
Click to expand...

They haven't replied to my email I originally sent. But I sent another a few days ago from a different email account just asking how to adjust them, and they told me the pommel was metal and you bend it and left a phone number so I could try one. 
I brought it nearly 2 years ago now so a refund is probably not going to happen.
The only reason I got a treeless was my young mare was broken in and brought on in one and when I got her I think it was too much new things (home, owner, companions, tack) and she wasn't  happy in the wintec I brought for her, so I got a treeless so she relaxed into work a bit more. (Which is why I didn't want to spent too much). I'm going to get a thorowgood for her because my mum's pony has the wintec now, but we are ok in our treeless at the moment.


----------



## ester (19 March 2015)

I am also  at just bending bits of metal. I guess you will notice if it breaks though hopefully and get a replacement put in? 

the leather does look more like that used on sofas though??


----------

